# Getting Married



## MightyMac (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Everybody.

Sorry if this is a well trodden subject but I am looking for advice on getting married in Indonesia to an Indonesian woman.

I know I need to convert to Muslim which I can do in my own country, but apart from that what on earth else do I need to do, what papers do I need etc? All help greatly appreciated. I also heard a rumour I need to put a hefty deposit in a bank account incase of divorce - is that correct?

Cheers.


----------



## bebeblackie (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello MightyMac, welcome to the big happy Indonesian family 

I think that regulation is still being disputed and hasn't been finalized.

But the first rule to marry in our country is the same belief is a MUST. So, if you and your future spouse are sharing the same religion, it won't be any problems.

You should ask your future wife about the documents needed if you will perform your weeding in Indonesia. But i ever heard some tips from other mix marriage couples that it'd be easier if the wedding perform outside this country  then you come back to Indonesia to register your marriage.

I'm sorry i can't help much with the valid data/website cause i can't find it. But i wish you luck in the process and please never give up 

Regards,
BebeBlackie


----------



## alexjkt (Jun 25, 2013)

you do not need a deposit.

get a letter from your country stating that you are available to marry . for this you need to show a copy of your indonesian wife identity card which is known as KTP. And also a copy of your wife passport.

apply for a social budaya visa at the indonesian embassy in your country. this allows you 2 months stay which should be enough for you to process your marriage until you can apply for your 1 year Kitas (semi permanent residency)

to register your marriage at the nearest office of kantor urusan ugama KUA you need your birth certificate and passport your wife KTP and kartu keluarga family card

After you have gotten married you can get your wife to sponsor you for a Kitas which allow you to stay in indonesia for 1 year 

hope this helps.


----------



## aristo (Jul 4, 2013)

You dont have to have same religion with your spouse. There are at least two institutions (Paramadina and Wahid Institute) that accommodates inter-faith marriage.


----------



## fajriansyah (Jul 16, 2013)

MightyMac said:


> Hi Everybody.
> 
> Sorry if this is a well trodden subject but I am looking for advice on getting married in Indonesia to an Indonesian woman.
> 
> ...


you will need:
- birth certificate
- letter of self-report from local police
- form letter model K-II from civil registration (if you stayed more than 1 year)
- paid tax letter (if you stayed more than 1 year)
- passport copy
- reference letter from your embassy

all documents have to be translated in Indonesia by sworn translater

happy wedding.. GBU


----------

